# ConnectAir - File Sharing, SMS Notification & Reply and more from your PC



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

This is my own application
*ConnectAir*

*Screenshots:*
















*More Screenshots:*
Screen Shots | ConnectAir
To know more about PC application.



> You may find difficult to share files between your devices on Wi-Fi network. Now you can easily share files between your PC or Android devices which are connected to same Wi-Fi network by using this application.Sometimes you need to share text or links to your android device. But you don't have any option to send other than mailing it. Now you can able to send your text or clipboard data to your android device easily. Also it will applicable for PC to PC.By using this application, you share files between your PCs. Yeah ConnectAir PC application is a Cross Platform support.
> You can able to share between
> 
> PC -> PC
> ...


*Main Features:*

Cross platform application for PC. (You can get it from here: ConnectAir | ConnectAir)
Sharing files between PCs and Android Mobiles
Access your mobile files completely form PC.
SMS Notification on your PC.
View SMS from PC.
Reply to your new SMS Notification from PC.
View your mobile phonebook from PC.
And more.

For more details:
ConnectAir | ConnectAir

Playstore:
Free:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cyb.satheesh.connectair
Pro:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cyb.satheesh.connectair.pro


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Connect Air Updated:

Change Log:

PC Application:
1.Linux Installation file fixed.
2.Pairing bug fixed.
3.Search bug fixed.
4.Some other bugs fixed.

Phone Application:
1.Support for Tablets
2.Pairing bug fixed.
3.Search bug fixed.
4.Some other bugs fixed.


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

ConnectAir - File Sharing,SMS Notification & Reply and more from your PC
Updated!

Change Log:
Version 1.0.3
1.Check for new version automatically.
2.Some Pairing bugs fixed.
3.Searching improved!

Version 1.0.6
1.Check for new version automatically.
2.Menu UI Changed.
3.Different UI for different screen.
4.Able to send or retrieve clipboard from mobile.
5.Some other bugs fixed.

Playstore:
Free:http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cyb.satheesh.connectair
Pro Version:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cyb.satheesh.connectair.pro

PC Application:http://www.cybapps.com/connectair/


----------

